# First Tractor Kioti LK 3504 looking for info



## mtgloss (Jun 14, 2016)

Finally got me a tractor 2000? Kioti LK 3504 with loader after 40 years of using a wheel barrow and a shovel. Looking for manuals: owners \ service \ repair. Think I got a good deal from my friend? He bought new around 2000 has a 130 hours on it. Also got a King Kutter rotary mower, scraper box, scraper blade and a rock rake for a grand total of $6K....that seems like a good deal to me?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome mtgloss.
Does sound like heck of good deal,if your happy that's all should matter... we all like pics..hunt..hint.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

welcome mtgloss. You might try Jensales.com for all the manuals your looking for. Good luck.


----------



## Short-Cut (Apr 23, 2016)

You've probably already looked, but I find most of my old service manuals for anything on ebay. Also, Powell's Books online has a vast array of technical manuals in their warehouses. Look for them at powells.com. Good luck and enjoy the new tractor!


----------

